# I made an A in my Public Speaking class!



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

It's been a really difficult semester, but after four long months of having to give speeches, it's finally over! And I made an A!

I'm so proud of myself. Taking the class (it's required at my college) actually kind of helped my SA - I'm not cured, but I do feel a bit better.

We took our final today, and of course, it was a speech. I did a speech that kind of poked fun at my (personal) experience with SA - the class and my professor seemed to enjoy it, and I got a perfect score on it. I felt confident while giving it (the first time all semester) and I'm still feeling positive about it. I didn't stumble for once, and I'm just really happy it went well. 

I'm so relieved this class is over, though. I took a deep breath, dove into the class, and I made it.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yay.  Well done. It sounds like a horrible class to have to take but what an achievement.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

silentk said:


> It's been a really difficult semester, but after four long months of having to give speeches, it's finally over! And I made an A!
> 
> I'm so proud of myself. Taking the class (it's required at my college) actually kind of helped my SA - I'm not cured, but I do feel a bit better.
> 
> ...


That is a truly awesome achievement.  Do you have any tips that could help some of us when taking the same class?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

BetweenFourWalls said:


> That is a truly awesome achievement.  Do you have any tips that could help some of us when taking the same class?


PRACTICE. Seriously - it helps SO much. The more you practice, the more comfortable you'll feel.

Try not to over think while you're speaking - I know it's hard, but it's essential to a decent performance.

If you take a deep breath before you start and just go for it, you'll hardly notice your nerves. (Sometimes). Once you get started, it gets easier.

Overall, try to remember that something like this can help your SA a lot. That's what really got me through the semester. It put me in uncomfortable situations, but I had to face them head on. A positive attitude is key - even though I found myself grumpy and negative at times, I tried my best to realize that in the end, this class was helping me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Great job. Public speaking always filters into everything else I'm doing and ruins my productivity for at least that day. You put with it for four months and came out of it all the better.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

Respect. Keep going don't just stop because the class is over.


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

classclown said:


> Respect. Keep going don't just stop because the class is over.


That's going to be difficult, but I'm going to try my hardest.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

nice


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

i'm jealous


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Congratulations!!! :boogie


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

silentk said:


> It's been a really difficult semester, but after four long months of having to give speeches, it's finally over! And I made an A!
> 
> I'm so proud of myself. Taking the class (it's required at my college) actually kind of helped my SA - I'm not cured, but I do feel a bit better.
> 
> ...


 Congratulations, this is truly a social anxiety triumph, way to go SilentK, you are a success!!!!


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats! I have to take this class next fall semester! I'm so nervous!


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

That's so awesome! I am happy for you. :high5


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Congratulations !

Hearing how receptive they were when you vaguely went about your SA gives me hope and definitely a positive.
Good to hear.


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

Raynic781 said:


> Congrats! I have to take this class next fall semester! I'm so nervous!


The nerves get really bad, but if you practice and jump right in, it seems a bit easier.

I did a few things to help me get through the semester:


I made sure the class was a morning class, and that it was my first class of the day. That way, I would be able to concentrate in my other classes, and I wouldn't have to worry about a speech all day.
I put together a calming playlist to listen to the nights before a speech. Mine personally consisted of ocean sounds, whale songs, and soft rain. But you can put whatever makes you happy on yours.
I practiced like nobody's business. It's a lot of extra work, but it helped my confidence when it came time to give the speech. I would often drive out to my church when no one was there and practice in the empty sanctuary.
On the days of speeches, I always volunteered to go in the top 5 - I didn't want to be first, but I wanted to be towards the beginning so I could get it over with and enjoy everyone else's speeches.
Before you start to speak, take a deep breath and then just go for it. Sometimes all it takes it just getting started!
And finally, as a personal measure, I doubled up on my St. John's Wort. I'm not a doctor, though, and if you're taking any other medications, I'd check with your doctor before you do anything like that. St. John's Wort is a positive mood promoter, and taking it helped me battle any sort of depression that tried to occur during the semester.
Just remember that this experience is what you make of it - if you think that it might help improve your SA, then you've just made it easier to get through the semester.

I wish you the best! <3


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing the tips! I'm currently taking a public speaking class, and very excited/nervous about it. I've only done one speech so far, I was one of the last ones to go because I was so nervous, I have five more to do for the rest of the semester. I'm hoping that after this class a big chunk of my fear will be gone, how are you doing in social situations after taking the class?


----------



## Nirrad90 (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome Job!


----------

